#  > Islam >  > Koran >  Gratis Sahih al Bukhari volledige versie (engels+arabisch)

## nabiela

Salaam 3aleykom wa rahmato Allahi wa barakatoho

Ik heb de volledige versie van Sahieh el-bukhari op internet gevonden zowel in het nederlands als in het arabisch. De bedoeling is om het aan zoveel mogelijk mensen door te sturen. Het is een complete versie van Sahieh al-Bukhari. Ik heb geprobeerd om het up te loaden maar het bestand is veel te groot. 

Ik wil het graag met jullie meedelen de engelse versie komt van turntoislam.com 
 Download now - www.TurnToIslam.com

De arabische versie komt van een Algerijnse broeder 
ص*ي* البخاري.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download

Nog een hele mooie en betrouwbaar site Al Tafsir.com - Tafseer Holy Quran from all Tafseer Schools, Quran Translations, Quran Recitations, Quran Interpretation (Tafseer), Quran Sciences, and Love In Quran , de tafsir van de Koran door 4 belangrijke of bekende auteurs. 

Wa assalam 3aleykom wa rahmato Allahi wa barakatoho
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------

